# Deal or no deal?



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok so I have been looking for a ND doe for a long time. There are three main people who have goats for sale but I can't decide which one to buy. The first one has three pregnant does for sale and one interests me she is a friendly doe with big teats she is $250. The second one has a bunch of mini manchas for sale and done purebreada the manchas mom has good sized teats and they are friendly. Idk what the price is . The last is someone I corresponded with a whole back and finally am going to see. She usually charges about $100 her goats are friendly but not very flashe. So my question is what is the best deal here? Thanks


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

The First Lady also has a moonspoted doe for sale she is charging $350 is that a rip off? Idk if she is prego.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ask to see papers if registered - dont get ripped off by "can be registered" without seeing actual proof that the parents are in the breeders name or seeing the actual papers.

Have the goats been tested for CAE CL or Johnes? (at the very least CAE?). 

Color means NOTHING when it comes to a good quality goat. Flashy coloring should not dictate price. Pedigree/show wins should.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, "flashy" as in coloring shouldn't matter. It should be about conformation and milking ability. So whichever one is the best bet, go for that one.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here's the thing I'm not going to show her. I just want a really friendly home milker with BIG teats haha you'd think that would be easy!  I feel stupid asking this but I've been a owner for three years but I've never heard of CAE JONES or the other one (sorry couldn't remember the name) could you explain those to me and the importance of them and also treatments that I should have? Idk if they are mostly for show goats or what not... Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you want a home milker with large teats best get a standard breed goat. minis just dont have those large teats unless you pay the big bucks $$ for the nice show does.

CAE http://goatmilkstuff.com/CAE-Goats.html 
CL http://goat-link.com/content/view/101/#.UdDwRpz1Yjo
Johnes http://www.johnes.org/goats/faqs.html


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I need a mini because of the size of my other goats we used to have a doe that was bigger than the rest and she was a JERK!!! We had to sell her because she hurt one of the other goats! Thanks for the links!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

clementegal said:


> I need a mini because of the size of my other goats we used to have a doe that was bigger than the rest and she was a JERK!!! We had to sell her because she hurt one of the other goats!


 This isn't the way it always goes. I know I am not the only breeder that breeds for temperament as well as function. A doe from me should never injure a smaller goat. In fact my bucks are trustworthy with small kids in training. I've seen my Cedar laying on the compost heap letting his young buckling sons play king of the hill on him. My does kid in the group pen of does and wethers, and raise their kids among the others. An aggressive goat, buck or doe, has no place in a pack goat breeding operation. 
Any one of my excess doelings would give you a gentle tame goat. With good sized teats, decent attachments, and would milk 6 to 8 lbs. a day for a long solid lactation period, even extended to 2 or 3 years for one line. 
These girls are awesome backyard milkers, but, they are registered experimental or 50% grade, depending.

I know for sure that there are milk goat breeders who feel the same way about temperament. Don't let one bad goat ruin what might be,


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^I for sure breed for temperment! I do not tolerate bad temperments. Any animal I have is very well behaved, they have to be at my house, one bad slip up and they're gone. I can even trust my stallions with a toddler.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I wish I could say that about my goats! The breed u have is from an island where they lived for about a decade where there was no human contact. Then they were taken off the island but anyway they are all naturally skittish I actually tried to breed them for temperament. I bred my two nicest goats together. But guess what happened! The baby wants nothing to do with me I even bottle fed her her first meals!!!  I am just not having luck with goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have needed to continue bottle feeding the kid for the whole time. You may want to sit down and think about what you truly want from goats. Then figure out the breed that will give you that. Maybe you have just gotten the wrong breed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Agree with everything that's been said. I've even supplemented kids and they aren't friendly. It's about proper interaction not always just temperament. 

If those goats aren't working for you I suggest as Karen said to reevaluate your needs and wants and decide which breed might suit your needs. 

Not all standard breeds are nasty to all minis. Certainly worth taking your time. I have some bossy minis!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I had a Nigerian doe who was queen of the herd-the herd consisted of Nigerians, Alpine, Oberhasli and Nubian and horned Boers! Molly knew how to throw her weight around. I think she was a bar room brawler in a former life.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> I had a Nigerian doe who was queen of the herd-the herd consisted of Nigerians, Alpine, Oberhasli and Nubian and horned Boers! Molly knew how to throw her weight around. I think she was a bar room brawler in a former life.


Lol, I had a demon Pygmy goat. She was the same way. Ornery as all get out! I ended up having to get her out of my herd. She was BAD! She wouldn't just butt the others. It was an all out, keep hitting them until they were on the ground!


----------

